
Fast Service Payments with ΜRaiden - deabum1
https://recruit.gmo.jp/engineer/jisedai/blog/fast-service-payments-with-µraiden/
======
coolspot
Can’t wait to see big crypto-payment aggregator (bitpay, coinpayments) to
implement this. Bitcoin is unusable due to fees, Ethereum fees raising quickly
- simple contract interaction costs $5-$10.

